# Mozingo this weekend...



## cjensen (Jun 1, 2007)

Well Im off to my 2nd club tournament of the year. On Mozingo Lake in northern Missouri. I've had a pretty rough go at it in tournaments this year, hopefully things will turn around this weekend. Hopefully I'll have a good story and a pic or two on Monday. Have a good weekend...


----------



## Zman (Jun 1, 2007)

Good luck, hope you wear 'em out!


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2007)

make us proud! Good luck! Can't wait to hear the results!


----------



## cjensen (Jun 4, 2007)

Not the greatest tournament I've ever fished but I still had fun. Didn't get to weigh any fish...caught 6 bass but they all fell within the protected slot which was 12-15 inches. The highlight of the day came when I was fishing some deep brush piles off the main channel. Was throwing a deep crankbait, and after about 20 minutes a fish absolutely nailed it. Of course I thought it was a monster bass but no luck. Landed a 7 lb walleye and about 20 minutes later landed another 4 lb'r. Of course I went to grab the camera and just my luck I left it at home. 
Still it was a nice day out and I had a good time. Maybe I should start fishing walleye tournaments.


----------

